# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  [Contrat alternance][Nord-Pas de calais] BTS Informatique de Gestion (EPSI Arras)

## frost80500

Bonjour

Je suis  la recherche d'un contrat de professionnalisation pour prparer un BTS Informatiqsue de Gestion en option developpement.
Vous pouvez consulter mon curriculum vitae sur http://ruddyborgne.site.voila.fr
Pour plus d'information, je suis  votre entiere disposition
Vous pouvez me contacter par message prive ou par mail qui est ruddy_borgne@hotmail.com

Cordialement
Frost80500

----------

